# Behold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Ive been on a Camacho kick lately smoken lots of coyolars and corojos, so with all the talk of libertys lately and Jitzy posten pics of his....I decided to pick me up few and another box of corojos..:biggrin:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice Man!!!! Very Nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes--Thems the goods


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

On a Camacho kick lately? Man I need to dig through our stash and see if we have anything to send your way. I like Camachos okay, just never get around to smoking them.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> On a Camacho kick lately? Man I need to dig through our stash and see if we have anything to send your way. I like Camachos okay, just never get around to smoking them.


sweet, much grass amigo..


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Killer....pickup


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, great picks!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some great sticks!!! great pickups!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn Joe that is one hell of a pickup! Man those Libertys look awesome! I think besides the Flag box the 05s came in that is the best looking package yet! When is the herf at your new place


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

yea I love the Comacho Corojo. Have not had to 2008 yet. They look Yummy.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh yeah thats what I'm talking about right there I'm glad I influenced you


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a heck of a pick up!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet haul Bully!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice Pickup


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice pickup! I was looking for another box of Diplomas last weekend, and JR was out (drat the luck). Those Liberty's look pretty darn good as well. Score!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn Joe that is one hell of a pickup! Man those Libertys look awesome! I think besides the Flag box the 05s came in that is the best looking package yet! When is the herf at your new place


 and the end of the month!!!!!..


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Zounds man! That's quite a haul alright! Soooo tasty :dribble:

CD


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hmm... seems like 'tasty' only begins to describe those... :dribble: enjoy....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah doesnt suck to have those in the Humi!!! You must have a monster humi to fit all the coffins..


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

yummy!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, im jealous!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Oooooo! Nice pickup!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice ....


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Camachos :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Been doing some shopping, eh Joe? Very nice. Love the table too!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice haul


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

That is one awesome pickup. Enjoy the Libertys..


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.:dribble:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Been doing some shopping, eh Joe? Very nice. Love the table too!


thank you!....I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired of shopping!!!..


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet pick up!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice p/u.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble::dribble: What a haul!!!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Those look nice!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing....those look great!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Sweeeeet....


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks and awsome boxes


----------

